# where the sharks at????



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

black tips are everywhere in the bay of course but no action on the beach all night. whats up??:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They're all over the beach here in bama. Come on over and catch all you want. We caught a big female on the beach the other night that was probably in the vicinity of 140lbs


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

yup, over here in AL. I've been killing the big bulls in Gulf Shores and I hear that the sharks are all over Dauphin Island(heading there this weekend if I can get out of a bday party).


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

one of my bros fishin buddies was out this morning from like midnight til 3 and got a nice bull just past the second bar out at perdido key


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i wounder why they staying away from pensacola


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

cause they know we are out there to get them


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

do you do this at school too sun


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

hell yea. This is the only reason why I like going to Catholic. They give us laptops.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> i wounder why they staying away from pensacola


My crews been 3 times in the past 2 weeks and we've put 4 over 6ft on the beach. The shark fishing is hot right now. This is the time of the year those big boys start runnin the beaches. You anit gonna catch no big shark at chicken bone. If you think about whats happening with the other fish right now migration,breeding, etc. You'll know where the sharks are at. It also helps to keep a bait in the water.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i dont go to chicken bone. last weekend was just quiet i guess


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Dauphin island is hot I'm headed out in a few hours any takers we hooked up with something huge last night it went.through 400 cable on a 9/0 and we have put five over 7in the past week and again tonight there are a lot if big bulls and a few decent hammers on the island along with a monster tiger I saw the other day while out on my yak scouting


----------

